# Moonlight Monsters



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought I'd take advantage of the beautiful full moon and take some shots of three of my props...Werewolf, Vampiress Morbidia, and Scarecrow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice nice!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Your props are unbelievable Lauriebeast! Every time I see Vampiress Morbidia, I keep thinking she looks so real. If I were a TOT a might be afraid to walk past her for fear she would grab me!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show - what candlelight does for people, moonlight does for props.

Are you SURE Morbidia isn't real?!?!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your pics turned out great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!!!

Are you sure you want her outside after all the time you put into her?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics laurie..


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great shots. I really liked the vampire and scarecrow guy.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nothing like a full moon to really bring your creations to life. The Vampiress was always amazing, but in that setting...breathtaking.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Morbidia is hot!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

great props, the moonlight is really cool in these pics!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow really nice love the one with vampries full body shot


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW!! Speechless...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

They look SUPERB!!!!!!!! You did such a fantastic job on all of them... and to see them out in all of their glory is such a treat!

Your photography is great too!!!

You must tell us the tot'ers reactions!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You're creations are incredible! Love Morbidia, and yes, she is hot!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I only wish I could have put out all my monsters but the rest haven't been put together yet.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Morbidia is made from what?

she has a nice rack....;-)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice pics Laurie


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Turbophanx - she's made of Celluclay, DAS clay, and paperclay with a wighead and galvanized pipe armature. Here's the link to my progress pics http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10760&highlight=Vampiress+Morbidia

She was made using the same methods as "The Bride" shown here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7718

beelce - Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Laurie, I know it's frustrating when the response to all the hard work you put into your other props gets eclipsed by one prop... but damn. She looked great in house lights but outside, under haunt lighting and the full moon... _damn_.

To date this vampire is your swan song. Everything you do is exquisite in its technique and detailing but the life in this one is just uncanny. It's got so much emotion to it. This is not the coldly aristocratic vampire image that permeates the goth scene so much nowadays. I don't know how much was preplanned and how much just developed on its own as you sculpted, but she looks so mournful and desperate... and really, really dangerous. Like she'd cry out in need to someone, and they'd take pity and go to comfort her... and she'd just rip them open like a rag doll.

Just looking I feel like I can hear her breathing and her heartbeat. You made so much more than a prop there... that is Fine Art.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Stunning Laurie. Your work is amazing. Great job.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Rev but they all looked great.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Pics look good! Nice catch.

I noticed the full moon on my way to work this morning or yesterday morning... planning on a 9pm (not quite) full moon bike ride on Friday with some other cyclists.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you again so very much you guys.

Revenant - I really didn't have a plan when I was sculpting her face, just kind of let go with it. I think it was Morbidia who told me what she wanted. I also think she planned that face plant just so she could get bigger hooters


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Perfect!!!!!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow. Vampiress Morbidia is so beautiful! What is she made of? She looks like a figure in a wax museum!


----------

